# Walmart CEO: Consumers are stocking up again as coronavirus rages on



## Robert59 (Oct 29, 2020)

The third wave of cupboard stock-up may be underway for U.S. consumers as COVID-19 infections pick back up across the country.

Whether that leads to a fresh wave of toilet paper and disinfecting wipes out of stocks this winter like those seen in March is the great unknown right now. 

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...-again-as-coronavirus-rages-on-174308762.html


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 29, 2020)

There's rumors they may lock us down again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2020)

It could be but I would also consider the source.

When the CEO of Walmart makes a comment like that it could be a subtle way to move a substantial amount of inventory in a very short period of time.

We all need to stay calm and do what makes sense for our own situation.

_"Never ask a barber if you need a haircut." _- Warren Buffett


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

I am not going to stock up on food again.  I have more than enough TP having learned that lesson.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It could be but I would also consider the source.
> 
> When the CEO of Walmart makes a comment like that it could be a subtle way to move a substantial amount of inventory in a very short period of time.
> 
> ...


I generally just buy what I normally would. If they might not have it I also allow for substitute products on my list too. If I order a little of everything that helps. If there's no TP at least I'll have paper towels or napkins or something.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I generally just buy what I normally would. If they might not have it I also allow for substitute products on my list too. If I order a little of everything that helps. If there's no TP at least I'll have paper towels or napkins or something.


I'd have to be truly desperate to use paper towels or napkins as TP because those paper products can't be flushed.  Our three bathrooms are fully stocked with TP and there's an unopened Costco sized package in the garage.  Fortunately, storage space isn't a problem for me.      

I moved back to cloth napkins a few years ago.  I hate all that paper waste.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 30, 2020)

Ha!  I live by myself so I need very little.  Just some bread & milk every week which I can get from my local grocery store; a mere 9 minute walk from my apartment.  I still have that 970 ml of Aloe Vera Hand Sanitizer that we bought back in 2019.  It's still 90% full.  I don't need nor use handiwipes except when I enter stores.  I use soap & water at home.  Fear Mongering never really affected me.  Guess I'm much for herd mentality!  Reminds me of all those flocks of sheep I kept seeing in Scotland.  LOL


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2020)

Perhaps of greater concern is another looming shortage of PPE for our medical personal.  One of the news reports last night said that surgical gloves are becoming a real issue for the doctors, nurses and hospitals.  It seems that there is Only One company in the U.S. that makes them, and most of the supply comes from Malaysia.  If our medical teams begin to run short of supplies and means of protecting themselves, that is really going to become a problem.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not going to stock up on food again.  I have more than enough TP having learned that lesson.


So... THAT'S where all the toilet went, eh? Your house! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd have to be truly desperate to use paper towels or napkins as TP because those paper products can't be flushed.  Our three bathrooms are fully stocked with TP and there's an unopened Costco sized package in the garage.  Fortunately, storage space isn't a problem for me.
> 
> I moved back to cloth napkins a few years ago.  *I hate all that paper waste*.


I hate all waste, throwing anything out pains me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So... THAT'S where all the toilet went, eh? Your house! LOL!


Actually, yes.  I have a hoard of TP and I am proud if, and I am keeping it.  It’s MINE all MINE.  Plus Wino Co has had lysol wipes lately.  Getting in a supply of those as well.  It’s a dog eat dog world.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2020)

Why doesn’t the CEO of WM keep his trap shut. Is he trying to start something! Grrrrr.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Why doesn’t the CEO of WM keep his trap shut. Is he trying to start something! Grrrrr.


Trying to start another round of panic buying so they can get more and more money.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Trying to start another round of panic buying so they can get more and more money.



That, plus deliveries to the stores are being impacted by this virus.  Many truck drivers and delivery services have been cut back substantially in recent months, and some items are filling up warehouses rather than finding their way to the stores on a regular basis.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Our Win Co stores are well stocked and missing nothing that I can tell.  The last three times there they have had lystol wipes in abundance.  They limit two to a customer and are still a little pricey, but they have them. 

So why would wal mart, which has their own trucks and drivers, I think, have storages?


----------



## Gaer (Oct 30, 2020)

Wow!  i know there were 6 deaths from the virus this week in my area but I just got an ALERT on my phone of "EXTREME DANGER!"  "Stay in  your house.  Do not have any contact with anyone."  "Urgent!"
i was out yesterday and the grocery was body to body with people.  HUGE lines for check out.  At least I got some dog food!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 30, 2020)

I still have not been able to get my Kirkland disinfectant wipes. I have a few left but have started using Lysol (diluted to disinfecting strength) on paper towels. Costco did have Clorox wipes on sale a couple of months ago...but they are a joke. I'm glad I buy in bulk because I had a huge jug of Lysol here...more than a gallon. I have enough toilet paper to last about 5 months....the why will come later.   It's been very hard to find 70% alcohol.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'd have to be truly desperate to use paper towels or napkins as TP because those paper products can't be flushed.  Our three bathrooms are fully stocked with TP and there's an unopened Costco sized package in the garage.  Fortunately, storage space isn't a problem for me.
> 
> I moved back to cloth napkins a few years ago.  I hate all that paper waste.


I don't flush those. And if there's none on the shelf I need something. I've never flushed towels and napkins. I know better.

back in March there was no tp. Barely any towels either.


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2020)

After what I went through in March & April, I plan to be better prepared this time and if that means stocking up, I will. Another lockdown is possible I fear. If there is anything worse than a lockdown in the spring, it would be a lockdown in the dead of winter where I live with snow & ice everywhere. I can't bear to think.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  i know there were 6 deaths from the virus this week in my area but I just got an ALERT on my phone of "EXTREME DANGER!"  "Stay in  your house.  Do not have any contact with anyone."  "Urgent!"
> i was out yesterday and the grocery was body to body with people.  HUGE lines for check out.  At least I got some dog food!


Ok!  6 deaths from Corvid-19 this week!  MMMMMMMMM  8 deaths from Cancer everyday in my little province of 1.3 million people.  I fear cancer more than Korvid-19.  Hiding in your closet is no good.  There is gonna be plenty of mental problems in the very near future.  Just follow the recommended precautions and you will be safe.  Keep away from large groups.  It's those young people with their silly "High Five" & getting drunk in bars that are causing the number.  Not old timers like me!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a question. Why is it people seem to get so much enjoyment out of mocking those of us who are trying to do the right thing and trying to keep ourselves safe? I don't get what's so humorous about it. I'm not hiding in my closet. I'm just trying to stay alive. I hope for your sake you don't get it. It won't be very funny then I'm sure.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Ok!  6 deaths from Corvid-19 this week!  MMMMMMMMM  8 deaths from Cancer everyday in my little province of 1.3 million people.  I fear cancer more than Korvid-19.  Hiding in your closet is no good.  There is gonna be plenty of mental problems in the very near future.  Just follow the recommended precautions and you will be safe.  Keep away from large groups.  It's those young people with their silly "High Five" & getting drunk in bars that are causing the number.  Not old timers like me!


There is a person in Washington state that has the flu and Covid.  There were about a 100,000 new Infections from Covid in the USofA yesterday. 

I am not saying you should get cancer, or the flu, or Covid.  I am saying have some compassion for others.  I actually have a rare Incurable blood cancer.  I’d rather have it than Covid.  Different strokes for different folks.  

Edited my post, but overall there have been over 250,000 deaths from Covid.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There were about a 100,000 deaths from Covid in the USofA yesterday.


Point of correction: There were about 1,000 deaths from Covid in the US yesterday and nearly 100,000 new cases.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2020)

I would imagine some of the stocking up is in anticipation of riots next week as well.  If I lived in a city proper, I'd want to have necessities on hand for a few weeks.  Rioting has become en vogue as well as sponsored, so I expect it regardless of the outcome of the election.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I would imagine some of the stocking up is in anticipation of riots next week as well.  If I lived in a city proper, I'd want to have necessities on hand for a few weeks.  Rioting has become en vogue as well as sponsored, so I expect it regardless of the outcome of the election.


I agree. If I lived somewhere where there was rioting I'd not want to have to go out.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> There's rumors they may lock us down again.


Already started in Canada.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I would imagine some of the stocking up is in anticipation of riots next week as well.  If I lived in a city proper, I'd want to have necessities on hand for a few weeks.  Rioting has become en vogue as well as sponsored, so I expect it regardless of the outcome of the election.


I fear you're correct, Annie.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 31, 2020)

Very SAD.
Some aren't conducting any form of common sense, and, or, responsibility.
Please.......let's try to follow through with what's best.
So.
There can be some kind new normal.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Point of correction: There were about 1,000 deaths from Covid in the US yesterday and nearly 100,000 new cases.


Yup i have been corrected, thanks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I would imagine some of the stocking up is in anticipation of riots next week as well.  If I lived in a city proper, I'd want to have necessities on hand for a few weeks.  Rioting has become en vogue as well as sponsored, so I expect it regardless of the outcome of the election.


Yup, I agreed there will be some rioting somewhere when the results come in


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Ok!  6 deaths from Corvid-19 this week!  MMMMMMMMM  8 deaths from Cancer everyday in my little province of 1.3 million people.  I fear cancer more than Korvid-19.  Hiding in your closet is no good.  There is gonna be plenty of mental problems in the very near future.  Just follow the recommended precautions and you will be safe.  Keep away from large groups.  It's those young people with their silly "High Five" & getting drunk in bars that are causing the number.  Not old timers like me!


1.3million?  No, I'm speaking of a rural population of 9 to 10 thousand.


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I would imagine some of the stocking up is in anticipation of riots next week as well.  If I lived in a city proper, I'd want to have necessities on hand for a few weeks.  Rioting has become en vogue as well as sponsored, so I expect it regardless of the outcome of the election.



Yes, I've thought about this also. My family is all on board with stocking up with enough of everything to last a good while in case things get really ugly here in a hurry. And it could happen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2020)

There's good reasons to stock up.  With the second wave, who knows what will be in short supply again or out of stock.  In addition, prices have shot up on several items sold on Amazon.  Rubbing alcohol is very hard to find and 8 ounces was going for $5.00+ at the local pharmacy. Thank goodness my son got 2 bottles for me from Walmart about a month and a half ago: 16 ounces for $1.89.  I used to get 64 oz from Costco for $5.89. Haven't been able to find them at Costco since COVID hit. This pandemic has made me super glad that I buy most things in bulk.  More than a year ago I bought 400 non latex gloves from Costco and haven't used half of them yet. Now they are sure coming in handy.

I live in a fairly large city but so far we've had only peaceful protests. At this point I'm not worried about riots interrupting what's left of our normalcy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There's good reasons to stock up.  With the second wave, who knows what will be in short supply again or out of stock.  In addition, prices have shot up on several items sold on Amazon.  Rubbing alcohol is very hard to find and 8 ounces was going for $5.00+ at the local pharmacy. Thank goodness my son got 2 bottles for me from Walmart about a month and a half ago: 16 ounces for $1.89.  I used to get 64 oz from Costco for $5,89. Haven't been able to find them at Costco since COVID hit. This pandemic has made me super glad that I buy most things in bulk.  More than a year ago I bought 400 non latex gloves from Costco and haven't used half of them yet. Now they are sure coming in handy.
> 
> I live in a fairly large city but so far we've had only peaceful protests. At this point I'm not worried about riots interrupting what's left of our normalcy.


I never buy rubbing alcohol, never have.  What do you use it fo?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There's good reasons to stock up.  With the second wave, who knows what will be in short supply again or out of stock.  In addition, prices have shot up on several items sold on Amazon.  Rubbing alcohol is very hard to find and 8 ounces was going for $5.00+ at the local pharmacy. Thank goodness my son got 2 bottles for me from Walmart about a month and a half ago: 16 ounces for $1.89.  I used to get 64 oz from Costco for $5,89. Haven't been able to find them at Costco since COVID hit. This pandemic has made me super glad that I buy most things in bulk.  More than a year ago I bought 400 non latex gloves from Costco and haven't used half of them yet. Now they are sure coming in handy.
> 
> I live in a fairly large city but so far we've had only peaceful protests. At this point I'm not worried about riots interrupting what's left of our normalcy.


Glove prices are doubling. Heard a couple docs discussing it over lunch.


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2020)

My worst fears are realized. Our governor issued stay at home orders, a curfew, and stricter covid laws all around. I'm going to hurry and stock up on vitals today as this is sure to get worse before it gets better. We're right back to where we were last April and that was unendurable.


----------

